# efectos para tabla de mezclas



## pino (Abr 16, 2008)

hola chicos,

quisiera haceros una consulata, ya que estoy montando una pequeña mesa de mezclas tipo DJ, lo tengo todo ya probado i montado en PCB, lo unico que me gustaria añadirle efectos tipo WAH-WAH, FLANGER, CHOROUS, etc... con uno solo ya me basta, he estado mirando esta pagina 

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/wahpedl/wahped.htm

pero nose si esto para mi me valdria, ya que no trabajo con la señal de una guitarra, pero creo que con eso no hay problema.

si pudierais me gustaria que me hizierais alguna recomendacion para utilizar algun esquema en concrecto.

tambien he estado ojeando el post de tupolev, pero el bloque de efectos no lo entiendo muy bien, nose si porque no me salen todos los comentarios de la gente o nolose.

bueno espero respuestas, y muchas gracias por atenderme.

un saludo


----------



## pino (Abr 16, 2008)

otra pagina de la que he podido extraer información es la siguiente:

http://www.voxamps.co.uk/support/circuits.asp

muchas gracias por vuestra atensión


----------



## ga7i70 (Abr 18, 2008)

yo necesito armar una consola tienes el diagrama para verlo subelo porfavor


----------



## Vlad (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola

www.pisotones.com

hay esquemas links y algunos trucos, todo especificamente para pedales y efectos de guitarra.


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

hola, la pagina de pistones ya la he visitado, pero gracias.

i ga7i70, tu que quieres armar una mezcladora?

yo utilizo un 741, i la verdad que no va nada mal lo unico que nose si recomendarte el circuito, porque estoy teniendo unos problemas, i estoy miranbdo de solucionarlos, i la verdad es que nose bienbien de donde provienen, si del circuito mezclador, si del amplificador, o si del control de tono.

el control de tono, esta echo con un TDA1524A, que en el mismo datasheet del integrado obtienes el esquema.

el amplificador, lo he echo con un TDA2040, el cual en su datasheet tambien viene con el circuito.

i por ultimo el mezclador, que ara te adjuntare el circuito.

un saludo chicos


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

aqui adjunto el circuito del mezclador, el cual puedes ir añadiendole las entradas que te plazca.

el unico problema que le encuentro es que no tiene control de ganancia por canal, osea que si una fente te entrega mas que otra no lo puedes compensar, pero eso se arregla rapido poniendo otros 4 operacionales.

bueno espero que te sirva de algo, jo lo tengo montado i funciona bien.

un saludo  a todos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2008)

Pino: Por favor corrige la falta "i" por "y"


----------



## pino (Abr 19, 2008)

hola, perdon esque soy catalan y se me escapa la i.

seguro qure en algun foro tambien me ha pasado, por eso pido disculpas.

antes de enviar el comentario revisare mi texto.

un saludo.


----------



## ga7i70 (Abr 21, 2008)

gracias por tu circuito pero yo quiero armar uno mas profesional haber la gente que vende o hace eso suban un circuito para la gente que quiere hacer buena mezcla


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2008)

ga7i70, el circuito que muestra pino es lo más profesional que vas a encontrar. Se trata de un mezclador estéreo de 3 canales de línea.

No creas que Gemini, por ejemplo, tiene mucho más misterio... incluso, si no recuerdo mal el manual de un PDM-10 que compré,, los canales de línea son pasivos. O sea, que es más profesional lo que pino propone por el simple hecho de que con un amplificador, sea un operacional o con transistores, podes controlar la ganancia como es el caso de los potenciometros de 1mega que ves entre las patas 2 y 6 del 741.

Si buscas algo 'más profesional', simplemente en vez de poner 3 entradas por integrado, solo pone una y metele un control de tonos de 2 bandas pasivo... consiguientemente vas a tener que cambiar la resistencia de 10k que va a la pata 2 del 741 por una de un valor un poco menor para compensar. Si haces esto, el control de volumen sería el potenciometro de 50k que ves a la salida, así que vas a tener que eliminar el potenciometro de 100k de la entrada porque de nada te sirve. Si queres un mixer de 4 canales estéreo vas a necesitar emplear 8 integrados 741.

Con esto tendrías entonces un mixer con control de tonos y ganancia por canal... uhhh me olvidaba... que poco profesional... falta un amplificador de auriculares y un vúmetro, sin mencionar un canal adicional para micrófono... y un potenciometro deslizante tipo tandem para usar como crossfader...

Cualquier otro agregado me parece innecesario... aunque si interesante... de cualquier manera, el proposito de este tema no es construir un mixer, sino agregar efectos.

Personalmente estoy en busqueda de un delay no muy complicado.


----------



## ga7i70 (Abr 27, 2008)

gracias lo tomare en cuenta pero yo quiero uno de mas o menos 8 canales con entrada de icros y auxiliares si tienes o por ai alguien tiene undiagrama me lo pasa que se lo agradecere


----------



## el tierno (May 5, 2008)

bueno encontre un esquema  espero q te ayude  se puede aumentar mas canales 
mi opinion . 
seria que tenga un ckto de ganancia luego un control de tonos o ecualizador de 5 canales  y posteriormente vendria el mixer asi se veria algo profesional


----------



## pino (May 6, 2008)

yo no aplicaria este circuito, porque es mono, no es estereo y  para esto es complicado.
tupelov tiene un post por aqui de un mixer de 6 entradas que verdadermente es extraordinario, es mas sencillo que el que poste yo, y va mejor, lo he montado y es divino.

ademas ahora solo me falta probar el integrado TDA2822 que es el encargado de amplificar los auriculares, pero que creo que tambien ira divino.

pero sobrtetodo no te recomiendo el 2n3819, y menos para una mixer pro.
con operacionales duales tipo TL072 o NE5532 i mas que hay va muy bien.
saludos



porfavor que alguien diga alguna cosita sobre poder poner efectos y como, agradeceria algun comentario. porque este post era para eso.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

pino dijo:
			
		

> ....porfavor que alguien diga alguna cosita sobre poder poner efectos y como, agradeceria algun comentario. porque este post era para eso



Pon reverberador o rever en el buscador.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (May 8, 2008)

Aqui les dejo el circuito de un mixer comercial con rever.
http://equimedsrl.com/javier/micro1/files/MixerGeminiMX9990.jpg
Es el Gemini mx9990.
Salu2.


----------

